# Chaos Land Raider of Khorne



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi guys, usually I post these sorts of pictures in my project log but it has become apparent that as I don't finish models on a regular basis I am, for lack of a better phrase, flogging a dead horse. So instead I've decided to post my models as separate threads when I complete them. Here is my most recent model a Chaos Land Raider of Khorne.










There isn't really much to say about this model other than by completing my Land Raider I now have 1500 points of painted Chaos Space Marines! Yay! Oh and I know that there are mold lines on the exhausts so please don't point them out to me. The mud on the tracks was actually a last minute decision to make it look a bit more realistic, I'm not hugely happy with the resulting mud but I think it looks better than if it wasn't there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The clogged up tracks are a nice touch to a well painted model.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Love it! ...except for the skulls. I think (it could be the camera) that they're too white. It looks like they're primed white and you got some red on them before you had the chance to finish painting them. I think that's just personal preference though. I prefer my skulls a little off-white. Or maybe simply make the red a little bit darker/browner.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, the skulls look quite a bit brighter in the photo than they do in real life.


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks pretty nice to me. The mud was the first thing I noticed. I like it.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

looks awesome bud


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not band man! A drybrush of a lighter red to bring out the edges would be good, if you have the newer largest GW brush, use little pigment and run it down the sides too and you'll have a nice faded armour effect too. As for the mud, it looks good, but you should add some overspill onto the bottom and outside edges onto the hull of the tank, and the track guard to show some movement and I am sure you'll be better convinced of it once you do that. Over all it's well done man!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> As for the mud, it looks good, but you should add some overspill onto the bottom and outside edges onto the hull of the tank, and the track guard to show some movement and I am sure you'll be better convinced of it once you do that.


Thanks, there is a bit of overspill on the bottom but it isn't really visible unless you turn the tank upside down. I'll add some more overspill next time.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good! I like mud, it covers those obnoxious imperial eagles the loyalists try sneaking on to our Chaosy treads.

It looks like there are dark areas under the skulls/heads on the top of the hull. I'm not sure if its supposed to be dirt, dried blood, or if its just a darker primer color peeking through. From the photos it _Looks_ more like an error.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks pretty nice .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> It looks like there are dark areas under the skulls/heads on the top of the hull. I'm not sure if its supposed to be dirt, dried blood, or if its just a darker primer color peeking through. From the photos it _Looks_ more like an error.


I'm not 100% sure which areas you're talking about but I think it is probably an mistake.


----------

